# HID installed.....Pics inside!!



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

here is the 6k kit.....
the beam pattern (few feet from the wall, light is white when warm up)








here's what the headlight look like when it turn on..The color is purple tint, but the pics don't show it








Beam pattern (20 feet away from the wall)
















Install took 3 hours. It pretty straight forward...nothing tricky.
thanks



[Modified by VW_GOLF_MK4, 5:40 PM 11-1-2002]


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you need e-code conversion, I don't like your headlight's pattern


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VOLTRON)*

Yeah, there's quite a bit of glare.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (SiDeeFung)*

6000k from what company?
I was gettin all excited, I thought someone finally put in OEM HID into their mk4 but who would want to do that


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (germanrox)*

Help solve some of the glare issues you will be having by getting some eyelids.
That will block at least a little bit of light from getting too high out of that lens.
Driving my brothers' g/f's Golf I noticed those two funky semi-circles in the beam pattern with the halogen and now you can really see them. You could upgrade to the E code MK4 lamps and have much better luck with that kit...
Like germanrox said, who's kit is it????
Curious.
Later,


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

Here is the picture of the kit I got.....








here is the HID bulbs I got


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

Hey,
Thanks for posting the pics.
Looks like a quality kit. Philips Ultinon bulbs (and they look real) and Philips LVQ-212 ballasts which is high quality.
Looks like they also gave you a nice relay setup as well. 
The bulbs have shields on them which is correct for your setup as well.
I can't say anything bad about this kit!!!
Congrats! This kit will last you some time b/c it's a quality bulb (that's the tough part) and the ballasts are pretty good. They can fail on occasion but are a dime a dozen to find these days.
Anyway,
See if some eyebrows will help solve the glare that's trying to get outta the top and sides of your headlight.
Later!


----------



## Driver Fired (May 14, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

hey that kit looks really nice, mind sharing where it was purchased?? Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (Driver Fired)*

it was brought from RexMotorsports.com..
The brand of the HID kit is Evolution.
they still sell this kit for $490shipped if you email them. price on their web page are not the real price..
thanks


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

Well i think the reason why people dont put in OEM HID's is because they are very costly


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (Unique Bora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well i think the reason why people dont put in OEM HID's is because they are very costly







[HR][/HR]​You're right. I mean, look at this 490 kit this kit bought which upgraded the look and lighting performance of his car.
And OEM's are well above a grand.
I may have done that the first time around with HID's also before going with OEM.
Actually, it kind of is what I did.
So, everybody ends up doing it the same way (except a few)...they go with the retrofit and then end up doing some sort of OEM setup to get it almost like legal.
It's like getting a S/C or Turbo. Many people think all that HP is enough but they just want more when they get it.
Later,


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

parking a pair of $1500 on street makes me nervious


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (magtI.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]parking a pair of $1500 on street makes me nervious







[HR][/HR]​Yea, but you are parking your $20000 car on that same street.
I'd be more nervous about that. Granted, there is a black market for HID equipment these days but they won't go out looking for a Golf or GTi to get it-at least not here in the states. They are looking for the audi's/bimmers/porshes/acuras of the world. When they are looking at your car they are trying to steal the entire car-not the 1500 lights.
Just a thought.
Later,


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

I'm interested in this kit, it looks like a solid buy w/ all quality parts & relays. What do I have to do to get the sale price? And is a 4100k kit available?
BTW: How was the install? Did everything fit right, anything i should know before i install these.
It's going into an 01' GTI VR6 w/ NA lighting assembly....I know, I know, but i can't afford the to go the oem route yet.


[Modified by GtiVR6Guy, 1:08 AM 11-13-2002]


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (GtiVR6Guy)*

it was brought from http://www.RexMotorsports.com..
The brand of the HID kit is Evolution.
they still sell this kit for $490shipped if you email them. price on their web page are not the real price..You need to email them.
the hardest part of the install is that hole (nickel size) you have to drill on the headlight cover.
and route the wire around the car the best you can, then you be fine..
thanks


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. 
The bulbs have shields on them which is correct for your setup as well.
Later![HR][/HR]​Shields? There arent any shields on those bulbs. Besides there shouldnt be, shields are for H4 or other dual filament bulbs. The A4 Golf uses H7 for low which is single filament.
Eyebrows to elimante glare? eyebrows reduce light infront of the car because the top of the reflector reflects light downward to the road. the bottom gives you down the road light.
No matter the quality of the bulb, Xenons in halogen optics are bad. pure and simple.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. 
The bulbs have shields on them which is correct for your setup as well.
Later!
Shields? There arent any shields on those bulbs. Besides there shouldnt be, shields are for H4 or other dual filament bulbs. The A4 Golf uses H7 for low which is single filament.
Eyebrows to elimante glare? eyebrows reduce light infront of the car because the top of the reflector reflects light downward to the road. the bottom gives you down the road light.
No matter the quality of the bulb, Xenons in halogen optics are bad. pure and simple.[HR][/HR]​HIDGolf,
What I meant was d2r-based bulbs for reflector housings as opposed to d2s for projectors. What I meant is they sent him a d2r-based setup which is correct for his MK4 (reflector) lights.
If I said Eyebrows "eliminate glare" I apologize. I am not looking at my post that you are referring to so I can't say if I did or not. My guess is that I never said (or meant to say) that eyebrows will "eliminate glare". 
You are right when you say that the reflector-based setup reflects light down on the road but with HID you get light scattered UP as well as down on the road-WHEN USING HALOGEN OPTICS FOR HID. 
So, I will say this again: If you are going with this kit it would help (not eliminate by any stretch of the imagination) reduce glare to the top. I never said it would eliminate glare. I realize there would be plenty of glare everywhere (including up).
All I was doing was helping this person out WHO ALREADY HAS THE KIT. If he didn't already have the kit I'd be saying the same as you, HIDGolf, that HID's in Halogen optics are not meant to be. You have to know that I agree with that. 
Anyway, Since I don't use emoticons (or whatever you call these







things) people sometimes get me wrong.
But anyway,
Later,
EDIT: I made a mistake. There ARE NO SHIELDS ON THOSE BULBS. I must have been looking at another HID thread with pics right before I posted there. 
So, I take that back. But the premise still stands which is the d2r's were designed for reflectors-d2s for projectors. The fact that his bulbs aren't that means I made a mistake. Sorry about that.
Talk to ya later,


[Modified by nater, 2:45 PM 11-13-2002]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

Nater, 
Dont get me wrong, I give you many http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your HID mods to your Hella Dual rounds. And that you preach the truth about HID, which I give you more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , so in grand total that adds up to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nater, 
Dont get me wrong, I give you many http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your HID mods to your Hella Dual rounds. And that you preach the truth about HID, which I give you more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , so in grand total that adds up to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​That's the first time I ever got a bobabooey horse-toothed jackass smiley face!
Thanks!
Later,


----------



## DELISI (May 2, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

i got oem hids on my mk4.......if you come and try to get them they will bite you.....Thats the reason they are over a g note...........and Nater







that is for your help last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (DELISI)*

quote:[HR][/HR] i got oem hids on my mk4.......if you come and try to get them they will bite you.....Thats the reason they are over a g note...........and Nater







that is for your help last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​It's always a pleasure to help anybody who is a fellow lighting freak like me. Looks like you are one if you went and got OEM MK4 HID's.
Congrats!








Later


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

One more lighting freak here to TTT cause i should have that kit arriving soon.
BTW: email them now and the price is only $470.00


----------



## david equitz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. 

............No matter the quality of the bulb, Xenons in halogen optics are bad. pure and simple.[HR][/HR]​HIDGolf, I suspected as much concerning your comment above but haven't seen any real discussion. Would you elaborate? What's the difference in beam quality between say a retrofitted set of E-codes with a quality HID kit and OEM hids? I notice too most HID kits do not come with leveling motors............ Anyone?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (david equitz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. 
............No matter the quality of the bulb, Xenons in halogen optics are bad. pure and simple. [HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]
What's the difference in beam quality between say a retrofitted set of E-codes with a quality HID kit and OEM hids?[HR][/HR]​
Halogen optics are based around a filament that is flat in halogen bulbs, the light that is emitted from the gas in HID bulbs is curcular and not flat. In Oem HIDS the optics are designed for this. Retrofits might give you a better light but most likely not better than oem HID's, Thats why I picked up a set of oem BMW HID projectors for my rallye lights instead of a retrofit kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Grabbit, 6:47 AM 11-24-2002]


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

IMPORTANT!!!!!
I am considering byuing this same kit for myself but I have been doing some research and found some info that I would like to share. 
Maybe somebody can comment on this. 
I found a site that tells you how to tell a real phillips ultinon light apart from clones. From what I see in the pic of the bulbs in this thread and the picture of the real ultinon, I don't think that this kit has a real Phillips Ultinon bulb. Can someone look at this and tell us what they think? Why do the lights look different????
Here is the link to the picture of the real ultinon:
http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/pic/ultinon-how-to-separate.jpg
Also, check out the site itself. It has a LOT of usefull info in it.
What do you guys make of this?
P.S. Sorry I don't know how to insert the pic in here! Can someone help!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (Bugging55)*









kinda looks like the bulb that autolamps-online sells


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (david equitz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. 

............No matter the quality of the bulb, Xenons in halogen optics are bad. pure and simple.
HIDGolf, I suspected as much concerning your comment above but haven't seen any real discussion. Would you elaborate? What's the difference in beam quality between say a retrofitted set of E-codes with a quality HID kit and OEM hids? I notice too most HID kits do not come with leveling motors............ Anyone?







[HR][/HR]​He is right, HID in halogen optics just isn't the best way to go but some people here have done it (I did it too).
Here's the problem with HID's in different setups:
In DOT Halogen reflectors: The DOT reflectors are designed to scatter SOME light already to enable people to see overhead signs etc...When you add almost 3X's as much light in all of those areas where only SOME light was supposed to come out you have a big problem.
In DOT Projectors: Ian will be the first to tell you there isn't much of a difference here and I may agree with him. Some people will say that cutoff isn't as crisp but I haven't really seen any good pics to prove otherwise. Ian's mod was with Ecode projectors but the premise is the same (except for high right-side flare).
In Ecode Projectors: Problem with these is that they have a high right side flare to accomodate drivers and their inability to see the shoulder. They have a flare up and to the right so that is not an issue anymore. But again, this is designed for a small amount of light (not HID) and this flare becomes a nuisance for other drivers as you overtake them on the left side. Ian has modded his internal shield to flatten out this flare and basically made his otherwise Halogen projector equivelent to an HID projector.
Now again, some people may say that the cutoff may not be as crisp but I would doubt that. Not because I have proof but just b/c if you look at how a projector works there is either a cutoff or there isn't-pretty simple. So, with the mod to help the flare this is probably the best Halogen to HID retrofit around (as long as it's a "quality" projector-not those cheap-assed honda ones).
Ecode reflectors (like the Jetta Ecodes)... Not good for HID at all. This has the right side flare and is un-moddable. Meaning the outside fluted glass helps form that right side high cutoff. Great for halogen's tho!
Ecode HID projectors: Great cutoff. Don't know if the right side has a slight flare or not.
DOT HID projectors: I must admit, while I chose these for my retrofit (E46 BMW) they leave me thinking that I should have gone Ecode HID first. A bit fuzzy cutoff but still very noticeable. Just the second best option IMO.
But at least they are technically DOT and legal. Again, I said technically since I could still be issued a ticket b/c these are not OEM on my car. 
In general, HID in Halogen optics is bad.
I must say though that the H7 and the D2s Bulbs are very similar in their length and focal point so if they are based correctly there is little or no modification that needs to be done to the capsule itself to get it to emit light from the same area as the H7-which means the reflector is getting light from the same area. This makes for a pretty good Halogen reflector - HID retrofit.
But, as you can see here there can be a bit of glare (please, no flames as this kit that is in here is long gone and is of unknown origin-probably Japan somewhere):








Later,
EDIT: Bad link. 


[Modified by nater, 8:23 AM 11-25-2002]


----------



## Nick Cottiss (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (germanrox)*

It is exactly the same as the lamps we sell as I made this photo for the guys that put together the FAQ site. Many companies are claiming that what they sell are Philips lamps so this photo enables you to identify if its real or not. If you have a rebased lamp the construction of the glass and the glass burner is crucial. Philips make these lamps on one production line only , in Aachen Germany. They have only one design and structure so if its different its NOT Philips.
Hope this helps?
Nick


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (Nick Cottiss)*

SO is it safe to say that the bulb on the right is a genuine ultinon, just re-based?








It looks the same to me, i studied the pic for a LONG time, but i'm no expert. I'm judging it is off the look of the capsule, not the fact that the box they come in (see above) says philips on it. Anyone with a good printer and some ps skills could make that.
BTW: VW_GOLF_MK4, how do you like the kit, since you've had it installed for a while now, is the wiring harness good quality?


[Modified by GtiVR6Guy, 8:08 PM 11-25-2002]


----------



## VW_GOLF_MK4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (GtiVR6Guy)*

i like the kit very much....the wiring harness is good quality( well, it still work and haven't melt yet).
To me, I really don't care about the brand of bulbs or where it made, as long as it give me the look and the light output i want, i am very happy with it..


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (GtiVR6Guy)*

If I were to look at the bulb included in the kit I would say that it meets everything except for one thing...
If you look at the description of the earth wire of the "real" philips, you will see that it tells you that it is a continuous wire with 2X 90 degrees bends. If you look at the bulb in this kit, it shows a squigly (Is that a word???) like wire.
This is the only thing I can see that would be different (other than the base of-course but that doesn't count) 
I don't really care as to the manufacturer of the bulbs either except that I don't want them to last 100 hours. I would like to get the full life I am supposed to get out of them. These things are expensive to replace!!!
If I KNOW it is philips I have peace of mind that the buld SHOULD last a long time. I know that in every production line there are defective units, but by getting good brand, you reduce your chances of getting a lemon.
So, that is why I brought this up. I am still trying to make up my mind as to which kit I want to fork out for so I have been paying particular attention to the light bulbs.
Any comments on the above bulb? The kit looks really good though and I like the end results on VW_GOLF_MK4's car. 
I am from Canada, eh! So there is a guy up here (www.xenondepot.com) that seems to have a really nice product although it is a little more money.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (Bugging55)*

Well, I just purchased a 6000K kit from http://www.xenondepot.com 
Will let you guys know how it turns out. Thanks to all for the help.
I am still interested in this bulb deal thingy


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (Bugging55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I just purchased a 6000K kit from http://www.xenondepot.com 
Will let you guys know how it turns out. Thanks to all for the help.
I am still interested in this bulb deal thingy







[HR][/HR]​After all of these posts EVEN from the man himself, Nick...and you buy from the other guy! Sheesh! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
As far as I can tell those pics were put together on the FAQ at one time or another by Nick. 
Remember: people come on this lighting forum complaining about something that just isn't right with their kit and whenever you ask them where they got their product it's NOT autolamps-online.com
I've never heard of someone being dissatisfied with autolamps but I hear it about some of the "other" guys. I'm not saying that the co you bought yours from is not good but that if you want to be sure you gotta go with autolamps.
We'll be here for you if things crap out on you though!
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

Well, It just so happens that XenonDepot is only 45 mins from my place. Autolamps is in the UK. 
Also, I don't owe anyone anything. Don't get me wrong, I completely appreciate everybodies help. But when it comes down to MY finances, I have to look out for my self. 
I think Autolamps kits is really good and I think the XenonDepots kit is just as good. Only difference (for me in particular) is that if anything goes wrong, I can drive upthere. 
Besides, I did a search on the net about xenondepot and heard nothing but good things. Checkout clubRSX forums and see for yourself.
Buying HIDs is an expensive things and I amnot just about to throw away my money. I know what your are saying right now "buy from autolamps and you are assured not to have waisted your money". What I am trying to say is that I did do my research and I didn't get the cheapest thing out there. My kit cost me a good $570 and that is with a group buy price. The kit usually goes for $668 US.
If anything DOES go wrong, I hope I can come back and get some help from you guys








Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone. But I am sure you understand where I am coming from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (Bugging55)*

Hey,
You didn't offend me. I understand why you bought from them now...especially since you are in Canada.
Those import duties suck!
So, good luck in your purchase. 
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]especially since you are in Canada.
Those import duties suck![HR][/HR]​Exactly!!!
That was one of the reasons I bought where I did. Nick, thanks for all the help, I would definetively buy from you, its just that I pay enough taxes as is








BTW, thanks to everyone else as well.
I will post pics of my kit when installed and it will be a good comparison with the kits we have already seen.


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackgti18t (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

yea, i have that funky semicircle pattern with mine also, but its no biggie for me, just as long as i can see the road!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackgti18t (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VW_GOLF_MK4)*

mine looks exactly like that with the 2 semicircles!!! kinda annoying, but it's super bright, so i dont really mind!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (nater)*

if anyone wants a better soullution that briges the gap between the kit above and oem hids 
and if you are crafty let me know 
I have a killer deal for my self and I'll open it up to whoever wants it too


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID installed.....Pics inside!! (VReihenmotor6)*

vreihenmotor6, 
I sent you IM regarding your last post.
Later,


----------

